# Getting a roofing license in illinois?



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

How do I go about getting my roofing license in illinois? What are the fees and insurance associated with this. Write now I just farm it out and have my sub pull the permit and I warranty the roof.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*IL Roofing License*

Contact the Illinois Department of Professional and Financial Regulation.
Formerly called IDPR. Googe IDPR or IDPFR and the Illinois dot Gov website will come up. It runs in 2 year cycles expiring at the end of June every odd numbered year. Forms to be filled out are on the web site for download and you need to have someone named as the "Qualifying Party or Person" ??? A test of roofing knowledge will be administered at specific times and locations. Test preparedness materials include the NRCA Roofing Manual, the ARMA roofing guide and several others, possibly the SMACNA Sheet Metal manual. Purchase the books if you can afford them or contact the CRCA Chicago Roofing Contractors Association and I believe you can utilize their resources for free or a very small user fee. Insurance, Work Comp for employees, General Liability, and a $$ amount bond will be required. It depends on which of the 3 categories of roofing contractor you choose to be licensed as.

Good Luck and I hope this helps get you started.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

When you go to the website that Ed suggested, there is a list of the required reading materials, including the NRCA 5th edition roofing and water proofing manual which retails for about $475 and is hundreds of pages long in 4 volumes. There are some other shorter books as well. 

One other thing, be prepared to fail. Most people I have spoken with have failed at least once before passing. I failed once on my first try, missed it by one point. If you are going for the unlimited license, it is basically brooken into 4 test scores and if you even fail one of those you fail them all. I got a 69 out of 70 in the commercial section and thus failed everythign even though I had a near perfect in steep slope.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Sources for study materials*

Don't forget your local large area public library, as they may have or can order many publications for their users. I used to get the Dodge Reports for free this way many years ago,

Also, be sure to contact the CRCA, Chicago Roofing Contractors Association. They were very helpful to me in the past.

Also, possibly attend the following coming up soon, sponsored by the CRCA.

*MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR THE 24TH ANNUAL CRCA TRADE SHOW!*
*JANUARY 18-19, 2007*
Drury Lane Conference Center, Oakbrook Terrace, IL 
*CRCA 2007 TRADE SHOW HOURS*
*Thursday, January 18, 2007 - 11:00am - 7:00pm *
*Friday, January 19, 2007 - 9:00am - 1:00pm*
Attendees - Registration: 
Online - http://www.regtechinc.com/crca/regform2006a.asp
Faxback - Download form ​ *Contact Us*

CRCA - Chicago Roofing Contractors Association
4415 W. Harrison St. #322
Hillside, IL 60162
Phone: (708) 449-3340
Fax: (708) 449-0837
E-Mail: [email protected]
CRCA Staff
Bill McHugh - [email protected]
CRCA Executive Director

Linda McHugh - [email protected]
CRCA Administration
Pat Keating
CRCA Executive Director Emeritus


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

CRCA - Chicago Roofing Contractors Association
4415 W. Harrison St. #322
Hillside, IL 60162
Phone: (708) 449-3340
Fax: (708) 449-0837
E-Mail: [email protected]
CRCA Staff
Bill McHugh - [email protected]
CRCA Executive Director

Linda McHugh - [email protected]
CRCA Administration
Pat Keating
CRCA Executive Director Emeritus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I KNOW WHERE THATS AT. ITS 2 BLOCKS EAST OF CICERO (RT50) In between Cicero and Pulaski on Harrison.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Wrong*

If you were going by Chicago addresses, you would be correct. I haven't been there in a long time now, but I believe its near Mannheim and 290. Remember, its in Hillside.

Ed


----------



## masny (Jan 23, 2007)

*crca*

 I contacted crca abaut books for roofing license and they send me to IDPR. The person that I have spoken to didn't now what kinde books to read and where I can borrow them...It looks like I have to buy 5 books and read all of them...


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Crca*

They have a library there, that you should be able to use on their premises. Tell them that you are interested in joining a roofing contractors association, and would like to check out the resources available to use first. Possibly, instead of the woman you spoke with, ask to speak with someone who recruits new members.

Ed


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Read the manual online. Buy a couple of books.
Thats what I did. Spent at least a good 40hrs studying for the test.

NRCA was very helpful, even told me which areas to study more then others. Being an installer was helpful, but it seemed more like how well you could understand directions, questions. It was pretty hard.

Like it was mentioned before most people fail. Almost all the guys were there going on 2,3,4 times.

I passed first time.

Renewal time is coimg up.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Red,

Is the NRCA manual online for non-members or only members?

Exactly what other books/resources are required for this guy to study.

Ed


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I am at this time and have been a nonmember.
At the time of studying, it was available to all, members and nonmembers.
Since that time, I have looked at the manual for some roofing details and is was still available.
At the time of this writing, I do not kno

The safety portion is pretty good to know as well


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*FREE OSHA Safety Training*

I just redeived a flyer from the NRCA about a free OHSA fal arrest safety taining schedule taking place at various locations for the next 2-3 months. The Chicago area one is next Friday, February 2nd. $ 150.00 deposit to ensure you show up, but credited back to you. I wil be calling later today and to arrange for myself and several key employees to attend.

Ed


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

That was a good CRCA show.


----------



## Palmerozo (Nov 25, 2013)

*Roofing Exam Preparation Course*

Hi,

I've just found this Roofing School. Looks like they offer pretty good training for IL license exam.

http://chicagoroofingschool.com/


----------

